# Help With Sizing Shop Vac Fittings



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys, maybe I'm making this more complicated than it needs to be but I bought a Rikon 6" x 48" combo sander and I want to be able to connect my Ridgid shop vac to it.

The manual for the sander states it has a 2" port. I can't really find anything on the internet for 2". The I.D. of the dust port is 1.77" and the O.D. is 1.97". I want to be able to connect my shop vac to this which seems to be a "standard" 2-1/2" shop vac.

Is the fitting on the sander non-standard and do they make a reducer type fitting? I am also fine making something if I have to but I cant believe it would be that hard to find a plastic coupler.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Rockler.com has a variety of dust collection components that may solve your connection problem. You may have to use a hose clamp on the fittings if the fit is loose. Be safe.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can make an adapter to go from the 2" od to the 2 1/2" id of your hose. make it out of wood. extra tape can make up a small difference.

have hole saws?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look in your recycle bin*

For minor differences in diameters you can use a round plastic bottle like from fuel additives. You can cut a 1" or so wide section to create a sleeve and see how it fits. 

For major differences you can use a PVC pipe and remove a 1/4" wide section and spring it closed or open as the case may be. 

For major differences, go to the auto supply stove and to the muffler department. They have all sorts of size reducers to mate up different size pipes. A wrap or two of electrical tape will account for very small differences.

Shop Vacuum pipes and fittings, PVC pipe and ABS pipe and Woodcraft type hose fitting are all slightly different for the same given size! Nothing fits to anything ....Go Figure!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

*Two Words*

Duct Tape, it solves a lot of problems, not alway elegant but it works.


----------

